# Rat trapping



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

just wanted to see if anyone has started there rat trapping i build 5 Conley traps and set the on Monday and got 8 rats 4 in two traps,not a bad start,and was wondering were you guys take your rat furs and what you think the price might be on them and *****,this is the first ive trapped in 25 years don't have traps anymore they were all stolen years ago and i don't have the money to replace all the traps i once had so I'm going old school,


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

markfish said:


> just wanted to see if anyone has started there rat trapping i build 5 Conley traps and set the on Monday and got 8 rats 4 in two traps,not a bad start,and was wondering were you guys take your rat furs and what you think the price might be on them and *****,this is the first ive trapped in 25 years don't have traps anymore they were all stolen years ago and i don't have the money to replace all the traps i once had so I'm going old school,


Rat prices were really high last season. $5-$8 each. I averaged $8 on ****.

This come straight from NAFA (north america fur auctions)

Muskrat......
Should be in excellent demand again this season. We are completely sold out of Muskrats and we expect strong demand to start the season. Primarily a Chinese item, Muskrats should sell at last years levels providing the ranch Mink prices remain at their current levels.

Raccoon........
We should see good demand from the trimming trade for bigger sizes, heavier Western sections, with attractive premiums, once again, being paid for better colours ( ²&#8260;³ colour ). Demand for commercial sections and off-colours will depend on the strength of the retail business in China and Russia. As the Russian economy continues to improve, more goods will be sold to Greece, Turkey and China to supply this potentially huge market.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well thats good news do you strech your ***** or roll them up and freeze them i got 6 more big rats yesterday total 14 todays and there some of the fattest rats ive ever seen ,so do ok 14 streched in two day with 5 home made traps,thanks for the help


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

markfish said:


> well thats good news do you strech your ***** or roll them up and freeze them i got 6 more big rats yesterday total 14 todays and there some of the fattest rats ive ever seen ,so do ok 14 streched in two day with 5 home made traps,thanks for the help


I sell everything green. I also freeze flat.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well the rat count hit 25 today got 6 last night in the new pond with 9 traps set all conley dont have 110s or legholds but looking to find some used for sale.


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

What is a conley trap? And where would I get instructions on building some? Thanks


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Are they called colony traps?
I have heard of them but only have a vague idea what they look like. Would love to find some instructions on building.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

OK guys here is were i went muskrat home made traps then video or u tube, Ian get wire 1/1 or1/2 in side i got two 25 foot rolls by 24in wide. then you can build the size box you want mine were 5in so that's total of 20in of wire bend it every 5 in to form a box,then use wire to close it up the cut wire for doors so they don't get caught on the in side and sit in side on a 45degree,angel then wire the door to the to of the trap and i put some weight on the door to help it close faster in the water ,but my best is 12by12 with 6in tall you can get 4to8 rats a night in them,but both doors must work cause the rat come and go so both end will trap the rats inside takes 30 mins/to build them and wire was 12.00 a roll and got 6 trap and doors out of two rolls,hope this help,or just click home made muskrat traps and you will find them


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Markfish! Good info. Good to see people trapping again. I am certified to teach Trapper ed courses but havent taught one in five years due to lack of interest.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

yep no problem got two today and 5 cat fish,


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

muskrat is the best rodent IMO...they stay juicy and are pretty tender. Its a nice red meat and isn't gamey if taken from cold water and butchered fresh. I've simmered in tomato soup, I've done the crock pot too. No need to parboil if you slow cook. I'd take it over squirrel any day. Small beaver isn't bad either...but then again, how can you mess up stew!?

Do you have ice over there? I'm getting ready to do some trapping around cbus but this cold weather is going to make things difficult. Are you trapping huts or bank dens? Runs?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

no dont eat them but pepole do ,im trapping all creeks now all the pond are froze and now some part of the creeks are to so it getting harder to set good set;s,so im going to half to move to bigger creeks next week,i got one yesterday,at 11am, checking traps and it was still warm,so he just got in the trap right a head of me,110 with apple, im not finding no huts or good holes all being caught in over hanging grass runs or small creek feeders so i talk to the ranch hand that works for the owner of the land and he told me i could trap all there land come to find out he owns over 600 acers,and told me to kill all coyote and fox i see and i can hunt he raises 650 head of black angus and the coyote killed sever last spring ,so now my rat count is 42.if you got any good rat tip i could use a few this is the first trapping iv done since 1980.so traps are limited,good luck


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i had a buddy in college that was obsessed with trapping. he ate beaver and muskrat all the time. I had em both drenched in bbq and they were actually pretty good (then again, anything in bbq is good )


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i will stick with just trying to catch them im sure there good but not my cup of tea,well the rats seem to be running late morning the lat to i got were still warm at 11am, and one yesterday was in the conley so thats under water and still warm,so dont chekek traps to early unless your doing it twice a day good eats,count 43


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well my creeks are unpass able now so today will half to pull the last 8 sets and move on to bigger creeks good luck count 47 rat


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I know when I was growing up in Maryland, I knew a fellow that trapped in the winter for a living, on opening day of rat season it wasnt uncommon for him to catch 60 muskrats the first night, and he had a market for the meat, I was friends with his sons and there was someone there all the time buying muskrat meat, known at the time as marsh rabbits.It was probally against the law, but better than seeing it going to waste.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

man are you kidding me 60 rat a night i wiss i could find a rat hole around here were i could get 10 a day would be great,its been slow i dont know were all the rats are any more and your right back in the hay days i sold the rats and **** meat,to a few guys that loved them and paid good money for the **** meat 5.00,plus i got 40.00 for the fur,but them good old day are gone,


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree with the good ole days being over, instead of setting only creeks, he used to rent marsh land from the owners, I know a few of these marshes being over 30 acres, and full of dens. He rented these areas for over 20 years and when you are a full time trapper you get to know your way around, most of the marshes were brackish water which didnt freeze quite as fast as fresh water. Ive got a pond close to our house my son and I are only waiting for the spring thaw to set some conibear 110s around the leads, just for some experience for him. Goodluck trapping.....


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thats why im going to start next week in bigger creeks i cleaned the ponds out first nowing they wouild freeze first then the little creeks ,but i dont know of any good marsh areas around here im up to 47 rats so thats not to bad and got some very big rats this year,good luck with the son and merry christmas,markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well my small creeks are frozen up so i pulled them all took a break so the bigger creeks setteled down after all the rain set 7 traps in a little creek sunday got 1 small rat pulled all the set and moved to the big creek ive never traped it before but it looks good hope i get some today there seams to be a decline in rats im not getting the amount i use to fo some reason it just seems were there should be tons of them there not there im thinking there might be alot of mink around im seeing there prints in the sand,so im going to half to learn how to take these mink ive never got one but im wanting to learn how and get them,rat count48,markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

was wanting to know if any body has sold any of there rats or ***** yet and were did ya sell them and what was the prices your pelts brought,im thinking its time to sell all my rats and need to find a good price and dealer or auction close to me,thanks markfish


----------

